# banners?



## writeshiek33 (May 13, 2014)

ok i have a scifi book series idea that birthed from a question did kids own gladiators in ancient rome. my thought is most likely no but to come with a more reliable story it quicky turned into space scifi idea now each house will have a banner or symbol which is associated with head of such household now i am ind of stuck on two banners . first is the imperial banner and the second is one of the protagonist father banner  i know the protagonist will have different banner from his father which is three circles which to be bird claws swell no the fathers banner and imperial banner sort of of stuck on. the society is based on ancient roman culture it so annoying when u have a nice idea but it get stuck by something that appears trivial


----------



## Malik (May 13, 2014)

If English isn't your first language, accept my apologies, brother. I seriously have no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## Svrtnsse (May 13, 2014)

I found this heraldry generator: Uplink RPG Site - Heraldry - it might be useful/inspirational.

If not. Just say it's an image of a placeholder or something and move on with the story. Things may happen later on in the story that will dictate what is displayed on the banner.


----------



## Gurkhal (May 14, 2014)

I'm not sure what you are saying either but there are good links and literature regarding the fascinating subject of heraldry, as well as editors.

Here is a good link with some overview and that explains the different rules, conventions and customs commonly associated with heraldry. But do remember that different cultural areas has had different takes and what is used in England is not the norm everywhere.

Heraldry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And here's a generator I have used several times and while not nearly flawless and limited compared to an heraldric artist I would still rank it as the best way to visualize heraldric ideas. It can be a bit work to get into it and it requires Java, but I'd say that its worth it. 

Free Version | Coat of Arms Design Studio

Finally here' a link to a famous heraldric artist's gallery, just scroll down a little and you'll get some goodies. 

British Artist Andrew Stewart Jamieson and Family on Pinterest


----------



## wordwalker (May 15, 2014)

One rule of thumb about classic heraldry, that not everyone knows: to make the combinations more visible, you're only supposed to use hues that put a "metal" (yellow or white, called gold or silver) on a "color" (any other color), or else a color on a metal. There's a fun moment in the Deryni books where Morgan muses that his black-on-green gryphon breaks all the rules, just like he does.


----------



## Gurkhal (May 15, 2014)

Also called the Rule of Tincture.


----------

